# Router /Modem



## Cira (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi Guys 

I am about to set up my home environment but would like to build my own router/firewall using FreeBSD and I have been playing around with PFsense and would like to know if I setup pfSense as a router and firewall is there anything else I will need? Eg modem to connect my RJ45 cable from my analog and data spleater? Something like that.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 18, 2015)

What kind of connection do you have at home?


----------



## Cira (Jun 19, 2015)

Its an adsl 10mg line ppoe


----------



## usdmatt (Jun 19, 2015)

By "analog and data spleater" do you mean an ADSL filter, that plugs into your phone line and has a Phone & ADSL socket on it? (Bit like these: https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=adsl+filter&tbm=isch)

If it's similar to ADSL in my country (UK), the ADSL/Data output of this is a small 4 pin connector (RJ11). It looks a bit like an Ethernet connector (RJ45) but is smaller. This will need to be connected to an ADSL modem that basically converts the ADSL signal into Ethernet. You can then use a standard PPPoE client on the pfSense box. Where I am, the usual choice for that is a Draytek Vigor 120. Some ADSL routers also have a built-in 'bridge/pass-through' option that allows you bridge the output of the built-in modem to one of the Ethernet ports, so you can connect your pfSense box to that port and talk directly to the modem, bypassing the router part.

If your ADSL is actually fed via PPPoE then you could probably connect directly to the pfSense box. I've never seen that though. My BT "Fibre-to-the-cabinet" is terminated on Ethernet, but that's only because the network provider installed their own modem in my house as part of the provisioning; It's not Ethernet over the phone network.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 19, 2015)

10 milligram? I assume you mean 10 Mbit. 

As it's ADSL you will need an ADSL modem.


----------



## Cira (Jun 19, 2015)

Hey usdmatt thanks man will try it out and let you know how it goes. Guess there is no bypassing the ADSL modem thing which is still fine just wanted to know. Thanks guys for all the answers.


----------

